# ErrorDocument and php



## dennis_boy (Aug 10, 2012)

Good afternoon everyone.
I'm new to FreeBSD.
I have a problem with htaccess
When I install apache ErrorDocument 404 works perfectly
But when I do not allow php error page displayed

lengths


----------



## SirDice (Aug 10, 2012)

How to ask questions the smart way: Be precise and informative about your problem


----------

